# Flame Boxelder



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a few milling shots of the logs I dropped yesterday that we milled just before sundown today. 

[attachment=18637]

[attachment=18638]

[attachment=18639]

[attachment=18640]

[attachment=18641]

One part of one of these logs is sold to me. It has the whole FBE spectrum.; gold, green, yellow, red, white, and everything in between. One of the offcuts even has the closet thing to quilting I've ever seen in FBE. I wouldn't caterogize it as quiilting but it's as close to quilting as I've ever seen in FBE. Yes I took a pic.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that's gorgeous. I wish we lived closer together Kevin. I'd love to spend some time milling that stuff with you. Heck, I'd even work for a few pepper mill blanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2013)

" Yes I took a pic" WELL????????????????????????????????


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> " Yes I took a pic" WELL????????????????????????????????



I was teasing *you* and you bit. 

It does favor quilting but it was part of the morning milling, and the light was even worse than the evening when I retook it. I'll get it at noon tomorrow but if not, the next day . . . or the next. Maybe I'll show you my quilt if you come up with some.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 18, 2013)

kevin very very very nice. i got 9 inchs of snow i dont think i can stand it much more lookin at those beutys of yours. my fingers getting itchy somthing might just tip over soon. yep duck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2013)

Thats some beautiful stuff Kevin  'Bout brought a tear to my eye:cray:


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > " Yes I took a pic" WELL????????????????????????????????
> ...



I might have to remind you Irish pup's why they don't send donkeys to college. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 18, 2013)

That's some pretty wood, I just received the box I got from Mike today, man does the dust from that ever make the floor slippery.


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Kevin, Please add me to the list of back orders and how to best place an order for the FBE. Thanks! Oh, by the way... you must have missed the fact that I carved my name in this tree back in '82. :rotflmao3: I will just take this stump section  Just Fed Ex it to Colorado! 
[attachment=18660]

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

Eric you carved your name on the wrong tree. That stump is just plain old red and white flames.  :lolol:


----------



## Patrude (Feb 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Here's a few milling shots of the logs I dropped yesterday that we milled just before sundown today.
> 
> Wow; nice timber.
> 
> ...


----------

